# Tuna, Tuna, and Much More



## Harbison

(Part 1 of 3)
We in Florida love our warm weather. However, for the last few weeks the temperature has not been that warm. We have actually seen forty five degree nights with days struggling to reach even seventy five. Our Gulf of Mexico temperature has plunged all the way down into the sixties. Will this cold Winter weather have an adverse affect on our offshore fishing? Will we still be able to catch, 'Tuna, Tuna, and Much More?' 
Sit back, relax, and join us as we find out together. 
Three P.M. Friday afternoon, adventurous anglers from all over the country join the many regulars on Hubbard Marina's Florida Fisherman ll for a thirty nine hour trip deep into the very heart of the Gulf of Mexico. Our destination, the fish-rich Florida Elbow. The Elbow, eighty miles West of Beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida, is best known for very large fish, and plenty of them. Leading the charge is young Captain Garret Hubbard. Garret is a hands-on Captain with years of experience:

We will be challenging the monsters of the Elbow for twenty straight hours on actual fishing time. We simply must be at our very best. A good nights sleeps is absolutely essential. But first, it's Chef, Jersey Girl, Tammy time. When Tammy goes Italian we are all winners. Spaghetti with the finest sauce, and meat balls as big as golf balls, who could ask for anything more? Mister David Burton is all smiles:

Eleven-thirty P.M., Captain Garret tames those two huge 1,150 HP Caterpillar diesels, and calls for battle stations. Let the fights begin!
The fishing is very slow; hope this is not a sigh of things to come. Mr. Joe May, fishing out of spot number 3, catches a live squid:

Joe, a very experienced angler, knows that live squid is a fine bait of choice. Joe uses a small sinker allowing the squid to sink slowly. An instant hook-up. What a fight! this thing is powerful and so very fast. Finally, after a great battle, Joe sees color, the color of a beautiful black fin tuna. Quick, the gaff:

Tuna, big, powerful, and ever so fast tuna are all over the place, and they are hungry. 
Mr. Ian Keith, fishing spot number 2, wins the great battle:

Oh no! The dreaded lion fish. Did you know hat it's against the law to return a live lion fish to the water? One of six caught on this trip:

Captain Garret loves fishing as much as we do:

Even the great tuna is no match for the very experienced Mr. Richard Sipple. Rich fished spot number 10 to out-do this beauty, and many like him:

Mister Craig Scott, spot # 1, is one of the best at what he does:


----------



## Harbison

*Part 2 of 3*

(part 2 of 3)
Young Mr. Robert Downie, spot number 5, is visiting from Charlottesville VA. Charlotesville overlooks the majestic foothills of the Blue Ridge Mountains:
 
This young man is an expert among experts. Robert's father, Mr. Bruce Downie, is so proud:

Mr. Dominic Malin, fishing spot # 11, can be proud of this trophy black fin:

Richie is sore from catching so many tuna:

Ian is also very good at catching the elusive, hard to fool, mangrove snapper:

These Elbow mangos are really nice:


Lonnie, that's one to be proud of:

Mr. Lynn Saltzman, Sir, we are proud to have you on our team:

Kyle is so proud of us. Kyle, in defense of our country, drove an Abram tank. We are winning many great battles:

As morning approaches, we are starved. Tammy time! Time for Country sausage and gravy over biscuits, hash browns, eggs, and bacon. Tammy, you are the best!

As the sun tries to do its thing, the tuna are still on fire. Mr. Phillip Johnson from the great state of Illinois:

Mr Craig Scott, that's a trophy in anybody's language:

Dave is having quite a work-out. It's a good thing Tammy fed us so well:

They grow them big out here:

Mr. Shafat Ahmad, fished spot # 41 to land his trophy. Shafat is so proud:

Mr. Chet Soukup, we are proud to have you on our team:


----------



## Harbison

*Part 3 of 3*

(part 3 of 3)
See you in June:

Mr. Carl Kisner, that's a gag to be proud of:

Mister Craig Scott, a real expert, moved from the stern to the bow to do battle:


This is turning into a very good catch:

Dave caught this American red on a jig:

Tammy is so proud of us:

Only one thing lacking so far, the mighty amber jack. Let's take a well deserved nap while Captain Garret takes us to one of the many wrecks dotting the Gulf. Look at the AJ's stacked up along that wreck. Hope they are hungry:

They are, and they are fighting mad:

A proud dad, Mr. Bruce Downie, Lakeland, Florida, is proud of is son, Robert, from Charlottesville, VA. That boy can fish:


We are keeping the mates busy:

Dinner time; it's Tammy time! Dave is at it again. Can't blame him. That Chicken with brown gravy, mushrooms & green beans is really something:

Hope the fish are still hungry. They are! Catch you later:

Nice going Carl. This place is American red snapper & gag city:

Joe & Dave are showing us how to catch the very tasty vermilion snapper:


The gags and American reds refuse to leave us alone:


The red grouper are big & hungry:

Well! All good things must come to an end. But before bed time, one more Tammy delight; a perfect ending to a most successful trip, a big slice of Boston cream pie. OK! Captain 'Coach' John take us home. Our Captain unleashes the brute power of those mighty diesels; Madeira Beach here we come. 
Time to get up. Now that was one quick night. Will & Kyle hand out a mountain of fish:

In the money jack pot winners:

Will this cold Winter weather have an adverse effect on our offshore fishing? Will we still be able to catch, 'Tuna, Tuna, and Much More?


If you do not watch another video this year, you owe it to yourself to watch this action packed one. (Click on the Youtube link)






Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association

Look @ what we in Florida are forced to put up with. My AC has been on all day.
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association

Just look at what we are forced to put up with in Florida. 
My AC has been running all day!


----------



## aquatic argobull

Thanks for the report! How did you catch the lionfish? What bait, hook size?


----------



## MrFish

aquatic argobull said:


> Thanks for the report! How did you catch the lionfish? What bait, hook size?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Harbison

Thanks for asking:
We have been catching lion fish while fishing for mangrove snapper. We have caught them both on cut Spanish sardines & small pieces of squid. We were fishing 80 miles West of John's Pass in 130-150 feet of water. We use a # 3-5 hook depending on the size of the fish we are catching. We seem to be catching more all the time. At first it was 1 ever few trips. Now it's a regular thing. We caught 5 or 6 on this trip. Did you know that it's against the law to return a live lion fish to the water? 
I am so glad you like this report. I spent many hours trying my best to make it as interesting as I possibly could.


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN

*Gear*

I love seeing all the fish that are caught and the good looking food:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: But it would be nice to see what type of gear that each angler's is using!!! Your trip is on my "BUCKET LIST" Thank you Tom:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Harbison

Sir, it would be an honor to have you. I will feature you in my report. Weather permitting I am scheduled to go 2/28, and 3/14. Check out my report. I will be sure to take some close ups of different rigs. Personally I us Shamino 2 speed TLD 20 & 30's mounted on 'Ugly Stick' rods. Bob


----------



## WhyMe

*Reports*

I have been reading your reports for awhile and the pix are always fun to look at 
keep it up..Great Job.


----------



## Getsome

What a great trip. You can tell all anglers enjoyed the catch. Where do you charter out of Tampa?


----------



## Sea-r-cy

THONAS J. RYAN said:


> I love seeing all the fish that are caught and the good looking food:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: But it would be nice to see what type of gear that each angler's is using!!! Your trip is on my "BUCKET LIST" Thank you Tom:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 I've gone on one of the trips, great fun, but oh so tiring. Sea-r-cy


----------



## DAWGONIT

Sir,

Thanks for the detailed report and plethora of pics!
Makes me that much more envious and patient for the warmer weather to return to this side of the Gulf.

Best,
Capt. E.


----------



## Harbison

Thanks guys. We had a blast! I love sharing. To me, nothing even comes close to on the spot, on the water, photos. 
The Florida Fisherman is a 72' catamaran head boat out of Hubbard's Marina, Madeira Beach, Florida. 

My next report will contain close ups of the gear.


----------



## k-p

Mr. Harbison its always great reading your reports. I'm glad you haven't sold out to NMFS' experimental program either! Have you killed any hogs this year? Got one this bow season at 7 yrds on the ground....what a hoot! Would like to come down there and go fishing with you and have Ms. Tammy fix up some of the sausage I had made out of him. Thanks again for the reports.


----------



## Harbison

So glad you like my reports. It's an honor bringing them to you. My daughter & I have not been hog hunting in some time. Been concentrating on fishing. Will probably go hog hunting next month. 

It would be a real honor to have you join us on the Florida Fisherman. I will feature you in my report. Ms. Tammy would be more than happy to, "fix up some of the sausage."
 Best to all of our friends in Pensacola Land. Bob & Dee


----------



## jcasey

Thanks for posting Mr. Bob. I always enjoy reading your reports and seeing those pictures. It always puts me on the boat with you guys. Those are some lucky people to be having Ms. Tammy cook those awesome looking meals too.


----------



## Harbison

*Our Ms. Tammy*

Thank you so very much. I do my best to make fellow sportsmen/women feel like they are on the boat with me; I wish they were! I love seeing, and having a part of, making people happy. These serious over-night 100 miles off Madeira Beach fishing trips make people very happy. We are one big happy family. That's sportsmanship at its finest. 
Ms. Tammy is indeed a real treasure. She really cares for all, of us, and it shows. She is much more than a fine chef; she is our loving 'mother' away from home.


----------



## MrFish49

Awesome posts, been reading them for a while. Aiming to take a trip down to there in the summer, but I got some questions. Do they supply tackle or have rental of any kind? I have a friend who likes fishing but I don't have enough heavy gear for two people. Also do you see anyone using butterfly jigs on spinning rods?


----------



## Harbison

*Thank you so very much!*

:notworthy: 
Thank you so very much!
I will do my best to answer any questions.
(1) Rentals: Very good rental equipment is available. It comes with all needed tackle. 
(2) Butterfly jigs: Very common! I see them used regularly on both spinning equipment & jigging rods. They work exceptionally well for amber jacks. I also see grouper & snapper caught on butterfly jigs. Their most common use is for jacks.
When you & your friend visit be sure to introduce yourselves. I will feature you in my article. I would love to showcase sportsmen from Pensacola.


----------



## Matt Mcleod

Harbison, thanks for the reports.

I am very curious about catching these lion fish on hook and line. Do you catch them better at night than during the day? 

I am assuming you mangrove rig is a Carolina rig? About how long a leader and what size? 

Thanks.


----------



## Harbison

*Lion fish & snapper*

:thumbup: 
Not too familiar with lion fish. They have just started showing up in any numbers. I have seen them caught both at nigh & during the day. I would say that most are caught during the day.
Not actually sure what a Carolina rig is. 
Basically we use two different types of rigs for mangrove snapper:
(1) 30 - 40 pound test line, 30 - 40 test Fluorocarbon 3 to 4 foot leader, 6 ounce sliding sinker, and two, snell rig, 3 or 4 /0 hooks. A very sensitive strong rod is essential. I use 'Ugly sticks.' 
(2) 30 - 40 (usually 30) pond test line (often braid) on light to medium spinning outfit with a 3/4 ounce jig-head or sinker. This outfit is thrown out and allowed to sink slowly. The elusive mango will hit it on the way down or just as it hits bottom. Often no leader is used. Mangrove snapper can see very well & are hard to fool. For us they are about like trying to catch a sheepshead in 150 feet of water. America red snapper, differently from mangrove, are bullies and easy to catch. Forty pound test equipment works well for ARS. I see many caught on heavy AJ & grouper equipment.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

MrFish49 said:


> Awesome posts, been reading them for a while. Aiming to take a trip down to there in the summer, but I got some questions. Do they supply tackle or have rental of any kind? I have a friend who likes fishing but I don't have enough heavy gear for two people. Also do you see anyone using butterfly jigs on spinning rods?


 When you book, make sure you get an air conditioned bunk. Top bunk is best.
I'll add something else, Hubbard's website tells you to leave power pro/spiderwire at home. I did, but 50% of the "regulars" were using it. Take plenty of jigs, live bait can become scarce. On the trip I went on, the livewell pump quit, 90% of the bait on the boat died. Evidently it had been an on going problem, one of the mates told me that they had been working on the pump and needed a new one. Take one or two really small pad locks for your bait well, bait has a tendency to "disappear".
On the evening before the ride home, quit fishing a bit early and get to the showers. After the boat starts home, it's a long line for both bathrooms.:yes:
The trip is a hoot, you will remember it for a long time!


----------



## MrFish49

Sea-r-cy said:


> When you book, make sure you get an air conditioned bunk. Top bunk is best.
> I'll add something else, Hubbard's website tells you to leave power pro/spiderwire at home. I did, but 50% of the "regulars" were using it. Take plenty of jigs, live bait can become scarce. On the trip I went on, the livewell pump quit, 90% of the bait on the boat died. Evidently it had been an on going problem, one of the mates told me that they had been working on the pump and needed a new one. Take one or two really small pad locks for your bait well, bait has a tendency to "disappear".
> On the evening before the ride home, quit fishing a bit early and get to the showers. After the boat starts home, it's a long line for both bathrooms.:yes:
> The trip is a hoot, you will remember it for a long time!


Thanks for the info, was wondering about braid. Because my Cabo 80 is loaded up with bright yellow power pro, which I use to bottom fish, jig and in the spring cobia fish. I have a 6/0 senator loaded up with 50 mono but hate using the giant thing. I've been spoiled by the light jigging gear and fast spinning reels. Also do people use sabikis to catch some bait while out there?


----------



## Sea-r-cy

I didn't see anyone using sabiki's but I think they would work fine. If you want to catch a good jack, take something big enough! I've seen some pretty big broomstick rods bent in a "U". Nice size jacks out there.


----------



## Harbison

*Over night trips*

Bunks: Bunks on the lower level are highly air conditioned. Take a sleeping bag or heavy cover even during July & August; you will need it. Bunks # 1 - 28 are lower level. 31 + are up stairs & with no AC. Even numbered bunks are bottom, odd top.
Braid: Can definitely be used; however discouraged. On a head boat tangles are common. Braid is very hard to un-tangle. In addition, it tends to cut mono. Not a good way to make friends & influence people. If you are more comfortable with Braid, use it; many do. NO one will tell you not to!
Cabo 80 with bright yellow power pro. I see it being use all the time. Seems to be the line of choice for jigging. 
Jigs work very well, "Take plenty!" Good advice. AJ hit 'Butterfly jigs' extremely well. Shimano makes some of the best:

Dave caught this beautiful American red on a jig:

Bait well: New pump installed. The individual bait wells are working just fine. 
" Really small pad locks" Good advice. Most are real sportsmen; however, there is always one or two who...well you get the picture!
'Showers' The Florida has two. At the end of a hot day they can be very busy. "Guit fishing a bit early" very good advice. "You will remember it for a long time" Absolutely! There is a reason why I have been doing these overnight trips for over forty years; they are indeed a real "hoot."
Sabiki's: Not familiar with them. However, I see no reason why they should not work well. 
I do see a small squid spoon used at night time. Squid come by on the surface & hit very well. They are excellent bait.

Joe caught this squid, used it for bait, and was hit immediately by a fine black fin tuna:


The jacks tend to get rather large. Big, very heavy, equipment is a must:


Look @ the AJ's lined up by that wreck:


----------



## Captdroot

Always a good idea to have a 2-3' piece of hose insulation. Works great to wrap around the rail. A couple nylon tie wraps or twisted solid wire keeps it in place. That padding is kind on rods and fore arms. Bottom fishing 12-18hrs, that rail gets mighty hard!


----------



## MrFish49

Captdroot said:


> Always a good idea to have a 2-3' piece of hose insulation. Works great to wrap around the rail. A couple nylon tie wraps or twisted solid wire keeps it in place. That padding is kind on rods and fore arms. Bottom fishing 12-18hrs, that rail gets mighty hard!


I bet, I'll go to PCB and fish the pier for 4 days for kings. Always end up with swollen forearms from resting on the rails all day while snobbling.


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN

*Reef donkeys*

I don't see anybody that use belts and harnesses!!!! I have a bad back and can fish that way all day and night!! Are they used at all!!! Thank you Tom


----------



## Harbison

*Paddin, fighting belts, & harness*

Padding is used by many.
The fish of the Florida Middle Grounds & Elbow tend to be rather large. 

Both fighting belts & harnesses are common:


----------



## Captdroot

Better have the medicine bag full. That trip is a dandy for fishing time and catching fish. If ya hurt too bad, grab a snack, set the alarm for 90 min nap!! You'll have a bunk! A sissy belt might help for the rod butt (tennis ball helps, too), but you'll see the experienced fisherman using that padded rail to rest that rod on. I'm speaking first hand. I learn to fish in '70s on those boats at Hubbards Marina. Fished with Bob Harribison I suspect. He and I private chat, sharing old memories of fisherman gone by. I learned a lot about how to catch fish from many of those "Ole salts" back in the 70's 

Speaking of ole salts............ now "I are one"............ bad back and all!


----------



## Harbison

*Always fun!*

:thumbsup: The back is fine. But with a replaced hip & bad legs. 'I are one' also.

Sir, I am sure we fished together. Remember the old Florida Fisherman l ? Remember Carlton & George? They are both gone now. Remember the hot downstairs bunks on the old Florida? The bunks now are a lot different. My bunk & I are partners. Be sure to carry a heavy blanket even in July & August; you will need it!

It's always fun to sit back, relax, and think about old times. I remember king fishing off Clearwater as if it was yesterday. People today can only dream about the huge king fish schools of yesteryear. I remember easily catching 75-100 a day and still seeing the windows in hotels along Clearwater Beach. Remember Salty Sol Flashman, and Captain Wilson Hubbard's TV shows? Remember the Tribune's great sports writer, Bobby Hicks? 
Yes! It's always fun!


----------



## Captdroot

Bob, nowadays, we ARE just plain ole salts. Yes, that old tub back in 1977 was a nasty thing. Down below, the bunks were like in a submarine. After fishing hard for 18-23 hrs, it didn't matter where my bunk was, I always slept hard on the trip home. I learned a lot about fishing by studying those older gentlemen back in late '70s and early '80s. They knew: 1) how to rig, 2) how to fish, 3) Just everything it took get fish on your hook and into the boat.

Occasionally, I would stop fishing and stroll over and just watch Carton and George and the rest of those ole salts. Learned a lot....... weather they wanted to be teaching; "I don't think so!" Good fishermen often have lock jaw!

It was back then, when I first heard, "Boats don't catch fish, fishermen do!"


----------



## Harbison

*The good old days!*

:thumbsup: 
Had many good times on that old boat. I was on it when some guy jumped overboard one night. The Cost Guard made us circle the area looking for him. We never found him.
Know what you mean about the down-stairs bunks, really got hot down there. When they did put an AC unit it was still hot. Remember constantly running out of bait?
I Remember Carlton & George always fished the corners. I would often fish between them. They were a blast, and very good fishermen. I remember them really putting the hurting on gags & mangrove snapper. I have many fond memories of the old days? I am sure we fished together. Bob


----------

